

Github’s 50 most watched projects - dmcgregor
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/08/16/githubs-50-most-popular-projects/

======
jherdman
Alternatively <https://github.com/popular/watched>

~~~
Groxx
Yeah, there's not much more in the article than here. And I wonder what
browser they were using for those screenshots - the bar graphs are empty!

~~~
kmccarth
hey groxx, author here. I was using Chrome 14 for the screenshots. I noticed
myself that the bar graphs were completely empty this morning after I had
taken my screenshots. There might have been a temporary issue with Github

------
sandofsky
Given the rate these terrible articles from Bostinnovation are getting
upvoted, I think something is suspect.

~~~
kmccarth
hey sandosky, author here. I write engineer-focused content
(<http://bostinnovation.com/author/kevin-mccarthy/>), so it doesn't come as a
surprise to me when some of my pieces make their way to hacker news.
'terrible' is a subjective matter, no?

~~~
sandofsky
In the context of another site, that article may be fine. In the context of
this site, that article is terrible.

There is a mismatch in the target audience. There is an assumption the reader
has not heard of projects and services common to Hacker News readers, such as
Github itself.

You also just promoted yourself in the response.

~~~
kmccarth
Agreed, the content of this article is not best-suited for Hacker news.

You couldn't be more wrong about my 'self-promotion.' I simply reference my
profile's URL to prove a point. Unsure how you could have possibly read into
that otherwise.

~~~
sandofsky
It looks self promotional because saying you're the author would have
sufficed.

If you can't recognize how this lacks tact, nothing I can say will help.

~~~
kmccarth
disagree. Saying I was the author AND I wrote programming articles was
important to display my history of writing 'hacker news'. I can't see how you
think it was self-promotion knowing this.

Speaking of self-promotion, did you really take 6 different shirts to a
headshot shoot (<http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandofsky/page5/>)? And you call
yourself a Boston-man! Haha, good luck to you in the future.

~~~
sandofsky
I believe you have problems if your response to criticism is to Google the
critic and try to come up with personal information.

A typical headshot session lasts a few hours, involves several outfits, and
results in several hundred photos which you progressively narrow down. I used
that Flickr set to solicit feedback on potential picks.

I didn't link to that anywhere in my profile, or on my personal site. Your
behavior is childish, bordering on creepy.

You should consider how this makes you look. I don't think people would take
you seriously after reading this.

~~~
kmccarth
Ahh, the old 'creepy' defense. Nicely played.

You criticism of self-promotion couldn't have been further off, which pissed
me off something fierce. I guess I forgot the oldest mantra in the book,
however: 'haters gonna hate.'

Issue resolved and forgotten. Be well :)

